# Gigabyte gtx1080 extreme Gaming waterforce



## Killeraffe4000 (22. April 2018)

Hallo liebe gemeinde.

Ich bin was waküs angeht noch recht jungfräulich.
Iich besitze eine gtx 1080 gigabyte waterforce 8g. Hier hat leider die pumpeneinheit versagt. Beim auseinander nehmen, sah ich das die ganze kühleinheit verschraubt ist (sonderschrauben). Problembist nur das mir beim verlegen der kühlung das teil runterfiel und somit auch der anschluss für die schläuche an der cu platte gebrochen ist.
Nun meine frage. Was für alternativen gibt es bzgl. Geschlossener wasserkühlsysteme. Welche blöcke passen? 

Ich hatte mal grob geschaut aber der markt ist soo voll das ich die übersicht verliere. 
Aktuell liegt mein system lahm.. 

Vielen dank. Falls noch infos benötigt werden. Werde ich versuchen diese schnellstmöglich und genau zu liefern.

Danke schoneinmal für eure hilfe.

Lg 
Arne


----------



## Jeretxxo (22. April 2018)

Für mich sieht das nicht nach einem erweiterbaren Kreislauf aus, bei der Waterforce, eher ein geschlossenes Kompaktwakü System, damit erübrigt sich die Frage nach "nur" dem Block, da muss vermutlich alles neu.
Sprich entweder ein nachrüst Kompaktwasserkühler für GPU's, eine richtige Wakü samt Radi, Pumpe und Kühlblock oder ein nachrüst Luftkühler.

Kann natürlich sein das ich falsch liege, aber das Bild der Waterforce sieht schon nach geschlossenem System aus.

Edit: Grade nochmal bei Geizhals nachgesehen, dort steht auch in der Beschreibung geschlossenes Wasserkühlungssystem.
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1080 Xtreme Gaming Waterforce 8G Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Edit2:
Warum nimmt man einen Komplettwasserkühler auseinander? Da lässt sich nix reparieren, wenn die einmal offen waren kannst sie in der Regel gleich wegwerfen.


----------



## Killeraffe4000 (22. April 2018)

Ja das ist korrekt, das es ein geschlossenes system ist. 
Problem ist eben das es quasi defekt ist.
Jetzt suche ich ne alternative um die karte wieder verbauen und nutzen zu können. 

Ich hatte eben auch schonmal geschaut bei alphacool eiswolf m06. Die platte soll ja passen lt. Deren liste wenn ich mich nicht vertue.. leider gibts diese nicht mehr. 
Somit muss irgendeine alternative her. Nur bin ich hier voll aufgeschmissen, was das angeht habe ich nicht viel plan. 

Wäre über jeden hinweis bzgl. Kühlung welche ich mir besorgen könnte dankbar. Da wie gwsagt aktuell die karte so keinestwegs betrieben werden kann. ��

lg und danke schonmal für die antwort.


Edit:" https://www.gigabyte.com/Graphics-Card/GV-N1080XTREME-W-8GD-rev-10#kf "

Um diese karte handelt es sich

Edit 2:" habe neu pads und paste auftragen wollen.. und dabei viel die kühlung vom tisch, darüberhinaus schaute ich gleich ob die pumpe wirklixh einen defekt aufweist"


----------



## Jeretxxo (22. April 2018)

Da kannst du dann nur einen komplett anderen Kühler drauf bauen (offenen-/geschlossenen Wasserkühler oder eben Luftkühler), ein Tausch von nur dem defekten Teil wird dir nichts nutzen.


Soweit ich Bildmaterial gefunden habe vom Nackten PCB sind ziemlich weit hinten 7 ELKO's, von denen ich mir fast sicher bin das die mit dem Rand des Auschnitts bei der Alphacool Eiswolf M06 kollidieren könnten.
Das PCB ist ja auch sehr eigen und  die Stromanschlüsse könnten ebenfalls ein Problem sein, das PCB ist auch an sich viel breiter als das der normalen Version, ebenfalls sehe ich viele Unterschiede bei der Spannungsversorgung und wo sie liegen, ich denke nicht das das mit den Auschnitten der Eiswolf übereinstimmen.

https://www.ekwb.com/custom-loop-co...ce-GTX-1080-Xtreme-Gaming-Waterforce-_PCB.jpg
Das PCB dürfte ja ohnehin das selbe sein wie bei der normalen Xtreme Gaming.
Bisschen mehr Grafikkarten Detailbilder:
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1080 Xtreme Gaming im Test - Hardwareluxx

Ein genauer Blick auf die Unterseite der Eiswolf, man beachte die Linke Seite:
YouTube


Ich würde da wohl eher versuchen einen Luftkühler drauf zu setzen oder einen Hybridkühler der etwas flexibler ist.
Die Standart Nachrüstkühler sollten wie gewohnt passen, sprich Arctic's Accelero Hybrid III, Arctic Accelero Twin Turbo III und Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV, ebenso wie der Rajintek Morpheus vermutlich auch, die sind halt auch wesentlich flexibler.

Bei so stark angepassten PCB's ist man dann meist aufgeschmissen, oder versucht einfach nach und nach die Kühler die passen könnten auf gut Glück.
Das könntest du natürlich auch tun, auf Glück den Eiswolf organisieren, gegenhalten und schauen ob's nicht vielleicht doch passt, ich glaub es jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Tigertechnik (22. April 2018)

Du könntest bei alphacool ja mal per mail anfragen, sofern du keinen Kühler findest.  Alphacool bietet als erster Hersteller einen Grafikkarten-Wasserkuhlungsservice an


Zitat: "Haben Sie eine Grafikkarte außerhalb des Referenzdesigns ohne Unterstützung einer passenden Wasserkühlung, dann senden Sie Ihre Karte zu Alphacool nach Braunschweig. Alphacool scannt das Layout der eingesendeten Grafikkarte unter Verwendung modernster 3D Scanning-Technologie zur Anfertigung von Kühlblöcken für dieses Modell. Als Belohnung für die Zusendung der Grafikkarte stiftet Alphacool dem Einsender ein kostenloses Kühler-Set passend für die eingesendete Karte. Die durch diese Aktion entstehenden Designs werden auch in die Produktpalette aufgenommen. Nachfolgende Kunden profitieren dann von dieser Einsendung"




Ich glaube zwar nicht das die für eine aio-karte eine wakü erstellen, fragen kostet ja nix


----------



## Killeraffe4000 (22. April 2018)

Super vielen dank!

Ich werde mal bei alphacool nach harken..
Und ggf. Nichmal gigabyte obs da doch nen ersatzteillager gibt. Vielleicht haben die ja doch noch was altes auf lager rumschwirren...

Vielen dank schonmal für die antworten.

Dennoch falls wer nich nen tip hat... nehme ich diese gern entgegen.

Lg


----------



## Killeraffe4000 (23. April 2018)

Kurzes feedback...   

Alphacool hat nur eine gpu only variante, die m06 würde passen wird aber nicht mehr produziert.

Jetzt stellt sich für mich die frage..  gpu Only. Wie lang würde das gut gehen? Da die anderen Chips auf dem PCB ja auch gekühlt wurden..

Lg


----------



## Killeraffe4000 (24. April 2018)

Ich habe heute von seitens Gigabyte eine Antwort erhalten. Leider gibt es diese Kühleinheit nicht als Ersatzteil oder dergleichen, somit wird mir wohl die gpu Only variante übrigbleiben und die Mosfets usw. passiv zu kühlen.? Ist die Passivekühlung ausreichend?

Lg


----------



## Lios Nudin (24. April 2018)

Nope: 

Titan TTC-SC07TZ VGA-Kuhler mit 2x 95mm: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Diese Lösungen sind leider EOL:

Lian Li BS-08B PCI Kuhler 2x 120mm - black: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...lers-fuer-eine-580-gtx-von-zotac-p1010983.jpg


----------



## Killeraffe4000 (24. April 2018)

Okay.  Naja es muss ja nicht zwingend eine wakü sein...  ich habe mir jetzt mal den ARCTIC*ACCELERO XTREME IV wie jeretxxo schrieb genauer angeschaut..  der sollte soweit ich das jetzt sehe und gelesen habe ja passen...  würdet ihr hier noch weitere kühlungen empfehlen?
Die graka wird hauptsächlich zum grafikdesign und video rendern genutzt... das zocken überlasse ich meist leuten die es können  *lach* wobei assassins creed origin ab und an gespielt wird.

Lg


----------



## Killeraffe4000 (20. Mai 2018)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde. 

Ich habe die graka doch über RMA mal bei gigabyte eingeschickt. Jetzt ist sie zurück.. Reparatur ging auf Kulanz! 

Jedoch, ist die ganze kühleinheit völlig zu mit NIKOTIN staub und Stinkt bestialisch!Darüberhinaus, sind Wärmeleitpads nicht vorhanden, das Gehäuse sieht aus als wäre es durch den Wolf gezogen...  
Ich trau mich ehrlich gesagt nichtmal das gute stück zu verbauen... zumal ich das alles ersteinmal reinigen müsste!

Sicher es war auf Kulanz! Schon Top! Jedoch erwarte ich dennoch von einer Facfirma für RMA... saubere Geräte geschweige denn Ersatzteile..  ok, sie haben kein Neuteil mehr? Kein thema.. dann Gebraucht aber bitte SAUBER! 

Mail an den RMA support ist raus, denn ich wäre bereit und gewillt gewesen für die Reparatur etwas zu bezahlen. Aber so? 

Kann man evtl. Irgendwo die serien nummer auslesen? Wenn sie keinen Flash dump durchgeführt haben, müsste doch mit sicherheit sich irgendwie eine sn nummer auslesen lassen?

Lg


----------



## newdeal (28. Mai 2018)

Killeraffe4000 schrieb:


> ... Jetzt ist sie zurück.. Reparatur ging auf Kulanz!
> 
> Jedoch, ist die ganze kühleinheit völlig zu mit NIKOTIN staub und Stinkt bestialisch!Darüberhinaus, sind Wärmeleitpads nicht vorhanden, das Gehäuse sieht aus als wäre es durch den Wolf gezogen...
> Ich trau mich ehrlich gesagt nichtmal das gute stück zu verbauen... zumal ich das alles ersteinmal reinigen müsste!



Hattest du ein Bild gemacht?

Staub kann man doch einfach abblasen, wo ist das Problem. Der Geruch kam evtl. von Klebstoffen, WLP o.ä., insbesondere wenn man so ein Teil aus der Versandpackung nimmt, Auslüften hilft.

Was ist denn aktuell der Stand bzw. die Reaktion von Gigabyte?

P.S. Bin selbst Gigabyte Besitzer und suche einen (von drei) Lüfterersatz, bevor ich das Teil wie du einfach einschicke, wüsste ich gern was mich erwartet.  Alternative wäre Wasserkühlung oder wie in deinem Fall angedacht, eine andere (leistungsfähigere, leisere) Luftkühlung.


----------

